# business questions



## john.doe (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I don't know if this is the right place to ask these questions but I spent the last week researching on the internet and I am getting increasingly frustrated with the lack of conclusive information I can find.

So I will tell you basically what I want and every advice I can get will be useful.

I want to start selling software (it is just 1 application) to clients from UAE. Basically the client will pay a one-time fee to purchase the application and then they will pay a monthly/annual membership fee if they decide they want to use the more advanced features of the application + additional features that may be added to the application in the future based on clients feedback/requests.

1. In order to do this, do I need to start a company in the UAE or can I use my home company (which is outside of the UAE) ?

2. My preferred method for payment would be to send an invoice to the client and then the client to pay by bank transfer. Is it legitimate to send an invoice from my home company to a client/company from the UAE ?

3. Any quotes on the fees/taxes/commissions UAE banks usually charge for international money transfers ?

4. If indeed I need to start a company in the UAE, where should I register it ? Mainland or freezone ?

5. If freezone is the answer, which one is recommended ?

6. Usually how much does the process of registering a new company take? Days ? Weeks ? Months ?


----------

